# Chartered accountant migrating to Singapore



## sparkle6

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to Singapore. 
I need clarifications on the following:
1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in Singapore. 
3. What will be the approximate take home pay.
4. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
5. Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
6. For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is Singapore preferable or other countries like UK, Australia, Canada, UAE?
7. Is cost of living too high in these countries compared to the package?
Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## simonsays

sparkle6 said:


> Hi,
> I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to Singapore.
> I need clarifications on the following:
> 1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
> 2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in Singapore.
> 3. What will be the approximate take home pay.
> 4. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
> 5. Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
> 6. For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is Singapore preferable or other countries like UK, Australia, Canada, UAE?
> 7. Is cost of living too high in these countries compared to the package?
> Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


Not to throw cold water .. but, in Singapore, accounting jobs are reserved for locals + those who can speak Chinese - primarily majority of the companies are Chinese owned and deal with Chinese speaking vendors / suppliers / staff.

That leaves out MNCs / Banks etc for your opportunity market

Add to it, the MOM's tightened policy on employing foreigners for jobs that traditionally were done by locals.

For the rest, do some read up on the internet. Which country is good or bad is always a calculated risk - works for person A doesn't mean it will work for person B !


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

Basically accounting jobs and accountants are always in demand in Singapore.
In your case, I would say that you do not have enough of experience to secure a job in Singapore. Even if you do by chance secure a job here, the chances of MOM approving a Employment Pass will be very slim. You could possibly qualify for an S pass, but then if the company that wants to employ you do not meet the necessary quota requirements (it is now 4 locals for one S pass), then this option is also out.

Singapore accounting profession is going to be changed radically in the near future. Gone will be the days when one had an accounting degree and with the relevant experience apply for CPA status with ICPAS.

Singapore will be embarking on the CA Singapore title very soon and all those who would like to qualify will have to basically sit for the Institute's CA qualifying exams. This is likely to be a 3 year study under pupillage just like the CAs of ICAEW.


----------



## sparkle6

i have done 3.5 years internship(compulsory requirement) and have been working in CA practising firm for 2 years.


----------

